# Cat has slightly swollen lip?



## Kit (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello. My cat is almost 10 months old and today we noticed that she has a slightly swollen lip. She is eating and drinking normally and it doesn't seem to be bothering her. 

She is an indoor cat and we haven't been feeding her any different food or anything.

Is this something we should see the vet about? Should we watch her for a few days and only take her if it gets worse or doesn't get better? Could this be serious - should we take her right away?

I tried to attach a picture - hopefully it worked.


----------



## Kit (Oct 26, 2012)

Her lip is the same this morning - no improvement, but not worse either. 

I did realize that within the last few weeks I had changed the cat litter. Could this be the problem? I used a different one because I had a $5.00 off coupon, and the litter was onsale for $5.00, making it free. Had to get it. Could she be allergic to it?

If it is an allergy, will it go away on its own or will she need medication?


----------



## Kit (Oct 26, 2012)

No one has any advice? I guess I'll take her to the vet then.


----------



## SandyClaws (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Kit,

I'm sorry to hear about poor kiitys lip. I've never had a problem like that (so far) with Claws. 
You could very well be right about an allergy to litter but for peace of mind a trip to the vet might be for the best. Even if it is an allergy you will know the symptoms for again. 

Best of luck and let me know how you get on x



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

What litter did you switch to? What food is she eating? If I it were my cat, I would wait, especially if she isn't in pain and acting normally. No need to run to the vet for something so minor.


----------



## Kit (Oct 26, 2012)

The litter I use normally is the no name non-clumping. This one I switched to, temporarily, is the purina brand, clumping litter. Its the one with the cat that blows out its cheeks. Like I said, I was given the coupon and it was a steal of a deal so that's why I switched temporarily. The cats now have the no name brand again. 

There are two cats as well, maybe they got a little too rough with the playing?

I don't want to pay $50 to have a vet check it unless its necessary. I'll keep watch over her a few days and if its not better by the weekend, maybe I'll call them.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

My one kitty had that in Janruary and it just recently came back.

I ended up going to the vet and she prescribed me some pills.

This may be what she has:
Eosinophilic granuloma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's my thread from before:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/163194-red-bump-lower-lip.html


----------



## Kit (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you BigDaveyL. We will take her to the vet if there are no signs of improvement by the weekend. If that's what she has, hopefully it doesn't come back! I'm glad she doesn't seem to be in pain, but I can't see it being the most comfortable thing.


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Squee has EXACTLY the same thing.

All her lower lip swelled up. Took her to vets who diagnosed an allergy and just have us some tablets to give her twice a day for a week.

Cleared up purrrfectly!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Also, might I add, nothing has changed since this happened (diet/cat lit etc) and it hasn't come back in over 2 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Kit said:


> Thank you BigDaveyL. We will take her to the vet if there are no signs of improvement by the weekend. If that's what she has, hopefully it doesn't come back! I'm glad she doesn't seem to be in pain, but I can't see it being the most comfortable thing.


Yeah, it doesn't appear to be painful. 

Since it came back for Oreo, we may have to take more aggressive option.

The pills were like $11 the first time


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Kbbargho said:


> Also, might I add, nothing has changed since this happened (diet/cat lit etc) and it hasn't come back in over 2 months
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here...

I adopted Oreo in November, and this bump happened in Jan, and it went away when she took the pills. Then it has come back months later.

I'm wondering if it could be a bug bite of some sort. I do have an ant issue at my place, especially now that the weather is heating up. Luckily, the exterminator is coming in 2 weeks and the 2 cats and I will have to leave for 2 hours.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

If your cat likes to snack on insects, sometimes the bugs bite back. Maybe this is the problem.


----------



## Kit (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

We decided to take her to the vet tonight. It hasn't gotten any better, although it hasn't gotten any worse we figured it can't hurt to get it checked. 

I'll let you know what the vet says.


----------

